# Aires Etiquette



## gaznic (May 20, 2009)

Last year i used an Aire for the first time. The Aire in question is in Cap D'Agde in the south of france. I only used it to park for an hour or so while we walked around the harbour. I wasn't sure what to do so i paid the 10 euros at the machine. 

We are back in the area again in a few weeks and am still not sure of the proper etiquette when it comes to using Aires.

By the way its not that we have anything against Aires is just that having teenagers in tow. We tend to use the big commercial sites at the moment. 

If any one can suggest a better place to park in Cap D'Agde and anywhere in Beziers i would be grateful.

Thanks Gaz

8O


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Hi Gaz

Our campsite database has about a dozen spots in the Beziers general area.

You can navigate there using the map:

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&file=map

Gerald

_Edit: I've just noticed you're not a subscriber. I think the campsite database is only available to subscribers (£10 / yr , click http://www.motorhomefacts.com/subs.html ) _

Gerald


----------



## fatbuddha (Aug 7, 2006)

I wouldn't use an Aires to park at unless there was no other form of parking available.

to me Aires are for overnighting, not for casual parking


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

And some aires are for parking, not overnighting 

Dave


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

geraldandannie said:


> . . .
> Gerald
> 
> _Edit: I've just noticed you're not a subscriber. I think the campsite database is only available to subscribers (£10 / yr , click http://www.motorhomefacts.com/subs.html ) _
> Gerald


. . . but if you have an iphone, you can download the COMPLETE database search facility application for a mere £2.49p !


----------



## jeanie201 (Apr 22, 2008)

Hi,
Best place to park (daytime) in Beziers is by the flight of locks on the canal de midi (name escapes me but is signed) Parking here is free and you can walk along canal into town.


----------



## Dick1234 (Jun 15, 2008)

Hi Gaz

We went down that area last summer with a 14 and a 10 year old in tow (two boys). Not a single commercial site and much fun. 

There are plenty of places to wild or Aires overnight. We had beach fires and days fishing to be had along with snorkling etc. 

Not sure about the current sitiuation with the Sete Beach Road but it s worth a look. No facilities at all except bins but you could walk out of the van onto the beach all for zero payout. 

There are a a number of Aries south of there close to beaches and towns, my advise is start at Sete with no agenda. Follow the coast road and you will be surprised where Motorhomes are parked. All safe and having much fun.

With some work I can give you some GPS coordinates. But go with the flow as it is agreat area for a chilled out hol.

Regards

Dick


----------



## gaznic (May 20, 2009)

Thanks for the comments guys. Oh and gerald i,ve stopped being a tightwad and subscribed. Very usefull database, thanks. 

i like the sound of the parking at the locks will try to find that.

Thanks all, Gaz


----------



## rayhook (May 15, 2005)

*All the Aires*

Probably trying to teach my grandmother to suck eggs, but I take it you've got 'All the Aires' from Vicarious? Plenty of aires listed and it's easy to understand - and lots of pictures.

Ray


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

gaznic said:


> Oh and gerald i,ve stopped being a tightwad and subscribed.


Well done.

Sorry for the somewhat less than subtle hint 

Gerald


----------



## gaznic (May 20, 2009)

No problem gerald, just needed a well timed prod in the right direction.  

Ray, yes i do have the Aires book. But going back to my original query, i wasnt sure if it was ok to use one as a short term car park. also if i did then would i be expected to pay the overnight fee ? When i did this in Cap D'Agde i basically paid 10 euro fro about 2 hours parking.

From the replys here i guess i should really look for alternate short term parking spots. 

Gaz


----------

